# German Meet & Ace Cafe 3rd May



## Rashman (Apr 19, 2010)

hey guys.

Are any of you with German machinery going to the meet at the Ace Cafe on the 3rd of May?

I've not been to a meet up there before, but I might make a special effort this time.

Apparently there will be quite a few other AMG's too - along with BMW's, Audi's etc.

:thumb:


----------

